# How do you make these RUBs



## JustJack (Apr 19, 2010)

(Not my picture)



I need to sort out some mice set ups, and these seem the best.

How do you go about doing it? (Excuse my ignorance, it's probably really simple)


----------



## verity123 (Sep 1, 2010)

You mean the mesh? Either melt or cut it.. well that's what I do anyway.

Also I use gardening wire rather than cable ties to hold the mesh on as the multis in particular like to chew and cable ties do not last long!


----------



## JustJack (Apr 19, 2010)

verity123 said:


> You mean the mesh? Either melt or cut it.. well that's what I do anyway.
> 
> Also I use gardening wire rather than cable ties to hold the mesh on as the multis in particular like to chew and cable ties do not last long!


So just cut that out, put the mesh on the inside then cable tie it?


----------



## verity123 (Sep 1, 2010)

Pretty much, yes: victory:


----------



## JustJack (Apr 19, 2010)

verity123 said:


> Pretty much, yes: victory:


Alright I will try and source the stuff and give it a go


----------



## verity123 (Sep 1, 2010)

Just one tip, when cutting, try not to put pressure on the tub because its easy to crack the side you are cutting.


----------



## JustJack (Apr 19, 2010)

I don't think I, or my mum, has anything sharp enough. Only a Stanley knife and a smaller drill with the saw blade thing which cuts thin plastic.

I'll have to just give it a go


----------



## RhacodactyBoy (Jun 19, 2011)

I use a soldering iron haha precise quick and no cracks or mistakes


----------



## JustJack (Apr 19, 2010)

RhacodactyBoy said:


> I use a soldering iron haha precise quick and no cracks or mistakes


I think I need to get myself a soldering iron!


----------



## verity123 (Sep 1, 2010)

RhacodactyBoy said:


> I use a soldering iron haha precise quick and no cracks or mistakes


Yes I used to use one too, works well.


----------



## JustJack (Apr 19, 2010)

verity123 said:


> Yes I used to use one too, works well.


Do you have any pics of your mice set ups?


----------



## DogMan84 (Dec 16, 2011)

I would be paranoid any ofmy lot pushed the mesh out :lol2:
Just drill some holes in the lid or side :2thumb:


----------



## JustJack (Apr 19, 2010)

DogMan84 said:


> I would be paranoid any ofmy lot pushed the mesh out :lol2:
> Just drill some holes in the lid or side :2thumb:


That's what I wanted to do, just drill some holes in. But apparently if there are any holes already they will just chew.

Maybe I will drill lots of holes into a square shape then put mesh over it and tie it with cable ties.


----------



## verity123 (Sep 1, 2010)

Trootle said:


> That's what I wanted to do, just drill some holes in. But apparently if there are any holes already they will just chew.
> 
> Maybe I will drill lots of holes into a square shape then put mesh over it and tie it with cable ties.


You wont get enough air flow if you just drill holes, they will end up all steamed up or something:lol2:


----------



## Dragon Farm (Aug 7, 2009)

I have bred plenty of mice in the past, and tried making extra home made cages like these. But that design in the first picture is a very bad idea. As somebody else has already suggested, good ventilation is essential. 

If you imagine any sort of professional mouse cage, they always have a full mesh top. Thats what you should do. Fix four pieces of wood together around the top of the box and fix mesh 7mm square mesh to that. Much better for the mice, and you are much less likely to create weak spots that the mice can chew. 

The way to do it, is to put the box on a table or on the floor, but upside down. Then create the rectangle that goes outside the box. Once that is made, then fix the mesh onto that frame. Then afterwards the frame will fit on top of the box securely, it cannot then slip off.


----------



## dcap (Sep 3, 2011)

:google: ... converting RUBS into mice cages

http://www.unitedmouseclub.com/Making a cage from tote.html


----------



## JustJack (Apr 19, 2010)

dcap said:


> :google: ... converting RUBS into mice cages
> 
> http://www.unitedmouseclub.com/Making a cage from tote.html


Thank you, that's just what I was looking for!


----------



## Dragon Farm (Aug 7, 2009)

It would be nicer to use larger rubs than than the 9 litre ones though ?


----------



## JustJack (Apr 19, 2010)

I didn't even pay attention to the size, just the guide to how to make them.

Need to try and make some for the single males and babies


----------



## dcap (Sep 3, 2011)

Dragon Farm said:


> It would be nicer to use larger rubs than than the 9 litre ones though ?


Yeah, I think a 50L would be good


----------



## JustJack (Apr 19, 2010)

dcap said:


> Yeah, I think a 50L would be good


Planning on setting up a few 50L, I already have a big pad for the females, (pets mainly), and just need a few converted RUBS for back up and males/possible babies


----------

